# What to roast over campfire besides marshmallows



## bernice13

I love sitting around the campfire, stick in hand, slowly roasting a marshmallow to that perfect doneness. But not being a kid anymore, I really don't like to eat marshmallows all that much. 
Other than marshmallows and hot dogs, what can you skewer on a stick and roast like that?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Bisquick batter


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Chicken kabobs


----------



## Danaus29

Squirrel


----------



## okiemom

bannock bread


----------



## Peace n Quiet

Smoked kielbasa- sliced thin.
Refrigerated bread dough- wrapped around the stick and then rolled in butter when lightly browned.
Pineapple and chicken chunks on a skewer


----------



## Mickey

Cabin Fever said:


> Bisquick batter


On a stick?:shocked:


----------



## chickenmommy

Whole fish, a nicely seasoned chicken breast, banana chunks on a skewer rolled in brown sugar, skewered pineapple chunks, that's all I can think of right now. I would get one of those wire fish cookers on a handle (I don't know where though cause I just looked at Cabela's, Bass Pro, and Gander Mountain and didn't find one) because they are so versatile for everything including fish.


----------



## Fat Charlie

Popcorn. No stick, though.


----------



## vicker

Fillet mignon cooked on a stick over a hot fire is the best steak you will ever eat. I usually cut them in half.


----------



## FrogTacos

chickenmommy said:


> Whole fish, a nicely seasoned chicken breast, banana chunks on a skewer rolled in brown sugar, skewered pineapple chunks, that's all I can think of right now. I would get one of those wire fish cookers on a handle (I don't know where though cause I just looked at Cabela's, Bass Pro, and Gander Mountain and didn't find one) because they are so versatile for everything including fish.


They had them at Walmart last time I looked over the grilling gadgets.


----------



## Sanza

Corn.
Garlic sausage.
Smokies.
Peach halves.
Pineapple chunks.
Peppers.
kebobs.
Cubed beef steak.
Fish.
Homemade pizza pops. 
Anything that can go on the BBQ can be roasted over an open fire so use your imagination and try something different.....and maybe give the rest of us some new ideas.

_Lol while I was thinking a few others were faster at posting._.


----------



## Awnry Abe

I like those camping gizmos that clamp bread like a clamshell and you fill them with burger, fruit, or whatever. The MSG from lunch has taken a toll on my brain and I can't think of their name. If you insist on a skewer, try a small perch.


----------



## froebeli

Spam! Cut into hunks length wise.

Deer tenderloin, sliced thin, marinated in your favorite sauce and placed on the stick accordion style.

Refrigerator biscuits wrapped around the stick.

Not on a stick, but Banana Boats.... Slice banana on inside of the curve. Stuff in Hersheys chocolate chunks (and some like marshmallows but is too sweet for me) Wrap in foil and heat in fire til hot hand gooey!


Enjoy!


----------



## vicker

I second the venison. There just isn't a better way to cook red meat than on a stick over the fire.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Mickey said:


> On a stick?:shocked:


----------



## Sonshine

Anything you can stick a stick into. Another thing we like doing is foil dinners. Put your meat, veggies and a little oil in tin foil and place it on, or bury it in the hot coals. Kids love doing this cause they can make their own dinner.


----------



## Vickie44

I as going to say peaches but Sanza beat me to it !


----------



## newfieannie

caplin ~Georgia.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

friends just found out their DD is diabetic. They camp EVERY weekend. She now roasts slices of bologna over the fire.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer

CrownRanch said:


> I like those camping gizmos that clamp bread like a clamshell and you fill them with burger, fruit, or whatever.


Mmmm... pie irons....

We do pizza pockets in pie irons. Well buttered bread, filled with pizza fillings, clamped together and roasted. Heavenly!


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Does it have to be on a stick/skewer? Get a pie iron, there are lots of things you can make in those, hand pies, sandwiches, tacos, pizza, waffles, cinnamon rolls, just Google it for ideas!


----------



## soulsurvivor

It's been a long time since we've been camping but one of our favorites to cook on a fire was whole apples cored and stuffed with a mixture of brown sugar, cinnamon and chopped nuts. Wrap up in foil and cook til tender or smells so good you have to open and eat it anyway.


----------



## defenestrate

Sonshine said:


> Anything you can stick a stick into. Another thing we like doing is foil dinners. Put your meat, veggies and a little oil in tin foil and place it on, or bury it in the hot coals. Kids love doing this cause they can make their own dinner.


coal-baked foil-wrapped taters are the best. Throw a little salt and olive oil in and you've really got something tasty.


----------



## Mickey

Cabin Fever said:


>


Okay, ya got me. LOL


----------



## Farmer Willy

schluice. Fry bacon in a pan, remove bacon, add cornmeal to make a thick dough, make a rope out of dough and coil around stick or ram rod. Cook till done over embers, eat with the bacon and hot black coffee.


----------



## newfieannie

never heard of a pie iron myself. must see if i can get one. ~Georgia


----------



## Oldcountryboy

When I was a kid, some of us would build a fire near the swimming hole on the creek and then catch crawdads and roast them on a green stick. Also, minnow chubs, and sunfish.

But the best way to do it is to build a big fire and let it burn down to coals. While it's burning down to coals, prepare your fish and crawdads on skewers (or green sticks), season them, and then lay them down across the coals. It doesn't take long at all to cook them. 

You can also wrap corn or potatoes in foil wrap and lay near the fire while it's burning down to coals.


----------



## Marshloft

Cabin Fever said:


> Bisquick batter


 Do I have to read thru each post to find out the results of that?


----------



## Marshloft

Sonshine said:


> Anything you can stick a stick into. Another thing we like doing is foil dinners. Put your meat, veggies and a little oil in tin foil and place it on, or bury it in the hot coals. Kids love doing this cause they can make their own dinner.


 Remember doin that when I was kid, dang that burger was good.
As many campfires me and the boys have, I can't believe I forgot that one.


----------



## gottahaveagoat

With the Pie Iron butter the outside of 2 pieces of bread then put a spoonful of peanut butter on inside a piece of chocolate and a marshmellow and toast it til golden brown. Toasted peanut butter sandwich. YUMMY!!


----------



## wanda1950

We used to cook a lot of stuff on the coals in a clean shovel blade wrapped in foil. One favorite--split an unpeeled banana open long ways & spread it apart slightly. Fill with chocolate chips or candy & little marshmallows. Bake till bubbly!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam

newfieannie said:


> never heard of a pie iron myself. must see if i can get one. ~Georgia


Well Georgia, we're even! I've had to look up several foods you've mentioned lately, like the caplin, because I had never heard of them, lol. 

My grandma had several pie irons when I was a kid, and me and my cousins used to cook our own concoctions over the fire. My personal favorite was biscuit dough patted out thin for the crust, filled with home canned sweetened cherries and sprinkled with cinnamon. Good memories.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Oldcountryboy said:


> ....you can also wrap corn or potatoes in foil wrap and lay near the fire while it's burning down to coals.


No need to wrap in foil. We place the whole potato and unshucked corn right on the coals. Can do the same with winter squash, bananas, whole peppers, etc.


----------



## greg_n_ga

vicker said:


> Fillet mignon cooked on a stick over a hot fire is the best steak you will ever eat. I usually cut them in half.


Sounds like this topic has been covered pretty well !!

Also........we found out who/where the "Big Money" is !!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Marshloft said:


> Do I have to read thru each post to find out the results of that?


What kinda results you looking for? Just mix the batter so it is thick and sticky and wrap it on the end of a stick....like in the earlier photo. Cook over campfire until the dough is golden brown and cooked all the way thru. Slather the biscuit-on-a-stick with any topping you enjoy: butter, sugar, cinnamon, jelly, jam, etc. Eat it right off the stick.

An alternative is to pierce a sausage with a stick and wrap it in a thick pancake dough or a weiner and wrap it in a thick corn meal dough. Then bake the "pig-in-a-blanket" over the campfire.


----------



## Sonshine

defenestrate said:


> coal-baked foil-wrapped taters are the best. Throw a little salt and olive oil in and you've really got something tasty.


I like to do potatoes with onions and carrots with salt and butter.  Nothing beats them.


----------



## Sonshine

Marshloft said:


> Remember doin that when I was kid, dang that burger was good.
> As many campfires me and the boys have, I can't believe I forgot that one.


Everytime DS has friends spend the night they have to have a campfire and make foil dinners and smores.  It doesn't have to be just hamburgers though.


----------



## mamita

mmmmm..we love the pie iron. the ideas are endless. we've made the pizza ones, cheeseburger (precook ground beef first of course), taco, assorted pie fillings, and just plain cheese (as in delish grilled cheese) somehow tastes better cooked over the fire.


----------



## HeelSpur

We never miss out on prepping our taters before we take off.
Sliced taters, onions,& bacon wrapped in foil just begging for 
some heat. Yuuummmmeee.


----------



## Sanza

Thanks for the name of that thingy Tracy! When I wrote homemade pizza pops I was thinking of the pie iron but the name escaped me....happens a lot lately.

Of course if you're roasting with pie irons and tin foil we can't forget about our cast iron pans and dutch ovens. I've cooked many meals over coals with the dutch oven.

I'm off work today and since this thread is making me sooo hungry for a meal cooked over a fire I think I will just go out and start one now.....


----------



## vicker

Double post


----------



## vicker

greg_n_ga said:


> Sounds like this topic has been covered pretty well !!
> 
> Also........we found out who/where the "Big Money" is !!


Someone sent me some from Omaha once. I've done it a few times since, but it has been a long time. Top round is great too, as is chunks of venison. You can't beat the fillet though.


----------



## MDKatie

My BIL grew up with those pie irons making "Mountain Pies". He can come up with a TON of different concoctions!


----------



## Schmidt

When I take the kids camping I buy a box of yellow cake mix, mix it up at the campsite, cut the tops off some oranges and eat out the pulp, pour the cake mix in the orange, wrap them individually in tin foil and place in the coals. 15 or 20 minutes later you have mini cakes that have a great orange flavor. 

The kids love scooping out the cake from the oranges. When you are done you just toss the rind in the fire and the tin foil wraps up real small to take with you when you leave.


----------



## newfieannie

looks like Walmart sells the pie iron. if i can get out tomorrow i'll get one and try those goodies mentioned. ~Georgia.


----------



## Cabin Fever

newfieannie said:


> looks like Walmart sells the pie iron. if i can get out tomorrow i'll get one and try those goodies mentioned. ~Georgia.


Get more than one! If you have a few guests at your next campfire, they will get a bit restless waiting for the people ahead of them making pies! And, remember to place the buttered side of the bread next to the iron. I know someone who but the buttered side inside with the fillings and made a mess out of HER pie!


----------



## Marshloft

Cabin Fever said:


> What kinda results you looking for? Just mix the batter so it is thick and sticky and wrap it on the end of a stick....like in the earlier photo. Cook over campfire until the dough is golden brown and cooked all the way thru. Slather the biscuit-on-a-stick with any topping you enjoy: butter, sugar, cinnamon, jelly, jam, etc. Eat it right off the stick.
> 
> An alternative is to pierce a sausage with a stick and wrap it in a thick pancake dough or a weiner and wrap it in a thick corn meal dough. Then bake the "pig-in-a-blanket" over the campfire.


 Sorry,, I didn't realize how much I'd enjoy this thread when I posted.
I do appreciate the explanation along with the pics tho.
Next time you see me in the corner wearin my dunce hat,, you'll know I either didn't see a pic, or get an explanation.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Marshloft said:


> Sorry,, I didn't realize how much I'd enjoy this thread when I posted.
> I do appreciate the explanation along with the pics tho.
> Next time you see me in the corner wearin my dunce hat,, you'll know I either didn't see a pic, or get an explanation.


LOL! There has been a million times I've answered a thread without thoroughly reading the original post or following posts and found out later that my post was unnecessary. So, welcome to the club!


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Schmidt said:


> When I take the kids camping I buy a box of yellow cake mix, mix it up at the campsite, cut the tops off some oranges and eat out the pulp, pour the cake mix in the orange, wrap them individually in tin foil and place in the coals. 15 or 20 minutes later you have mini cakes that have a great orange flavor.
> 
> The kids love scooping out the cake from the oranges. When you are done you just toss the rind in the fire and the tin foil wraps up real small to take with you when you leave.


Why bother with the foil? Just put the orange on the coals. That's a good way to cook an egg in the morning too, just crack it into your scooped out orange, replace the lid and let bake. Yummy orange flavoring. 
Or you can use your stick and coals to make eggs in a paper sack. #8 or #10 size paper sacks, lay 2 slices bacon in the bottom, crack an egg over them. Roll the top of the bag and poke a hole in it with your pocket knife. Stick the roasting stick thru the hole and hold over the coals till egg is cooked. Rip open bag and eat. Be careful there are no holes in the bag that bacon grease can run out or you'll get a flare that will set your bag afire. But over coals- paper burns at 451 F and eggs cook at 200F.


----------



## L.A.

Cabin Fever said:


>


Are those fence stays? Don't they get to hot to hold?


----------



## bearME

Bacon wrapped on a stick.


----------

